# Trying to understand gpuz on my 3080



## Japla (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a 3080 tuf oc and I was getting some pretty good FPS drops in warzone.  Turning on gpuz i see its showing pwr vrel and vop.  I frankly dont understand why its having this issue or if it even is a issue.  I even tried to run overwatch and while i didnt get the fps drops it was still showing the pwr and vrel.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 9, 2021)

No need to worry. That's normal because of Nvidia GPU boost trying to increase clocks by itself. Just keep playing.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 9, 2021)

You lost me at Fahrenheit.

But fan speed at 71% tells me it is protecting itself.


----------



## Japla (Aug 12, 2021)

Just to clairfy i did get a pic of gpuz during warzone.  I was running it at 1440p and 165fps, I guess i dont get why this card dips down into the 30fps range at times.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 12, 2021)

If google's fahrenheit conversion is correct, that's 66C GPU temp which is totally fine during load. 
The powercap says the GPU is doing as much as it possibly can, the thing holding it back from doing more is power. So upping the power limit or undervolting it is the only way to unlock more power. Or, you could flash a higher power limit BIOS, but I would not recommend doing that. 
Nothing indicated in GPU-Z would explain any form of FPS drop. That leads me to believe it's a software issue (game is causing it)
Since the FPS drops are only experienced in Warzone, I'd assume the game is at fault, not the card.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 12, 2021)

Download and setup Afterburner/Rivatuner









						MSI Afterburner 4.6.5 (Beta 4) Download
					

MSI Afterburner 4.6.2 Download - Today we release an updated this Stable revision of Afterburner, this application successfully secured the leading position on graphics card utilities.




					www.guru3d.com
				













That way you can keep an eye on what your cpu and gpu are doing while you are getting the drops. Trying to tab in and out to check is not ideal. Also switch gpu z to Celsius so we don't have to convert it to help you.


----------



## Japla (Aug 12, 2021)

Took a screen shot in game, tending to agree that it must be a issue with the game and not my hardware.  I dont understand why gpuz was showing max pwr usage when this is showing around 100w.  I appreciate all the help guys, thank you.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 12, 2021)

Japla said:


> Took a screen shot in game, tending to agree that it must be a issue with the game and not my hardware.  I dont understand why gpuz was showing max pwr usage when this is showing around 100w.  I appreciate all the help guys, thank you.



That's interesting. Your gpu shouldn't be hitting 100% usage but only consuming 100w that's pretty odd. Could you send a screenshot of what pwr you have marked in osd in afterburner.
That makes sense if it's just a single 8 pin being displayed they hover around 100-150w each.

You should be seeing something similar to this at least ballpark.... I doubt your CPU is bottlenecking you that hard so something else is causing it. 1440p max settings with raytracing off.


----------



## Japla (Aug 12, 2021)

Hope thats the right one.  I havnt ever used this part of afterburner.  Are you running dlss on in that screenshot?  Also, where do you change the area that OSD displays in?  I noticed you have it top right.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks like you have a 1070 still installed or at least your pc thinks it is. Maybe that's what's causing you issues.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Do a clean install of the latest gpu driver and then restart the pc.


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

I apologize, i should have done a little more troubleshooting before posting.  Here is a new screen shot  I recently did a removal and reinstall of drivers to try to fix a hash issue that came up with this card.


----------



## wolf (Aug 13, 2021)

DDU your drivers away and start fresh, then I'd highly recommend looking up undervolting a 3080, it will bring the card back off it's own power limits and keep consistent clock speeds and performance, all while generating less heat and noise, and you'll get effectively the same performance as stock.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Japla said:


> I apologize, i should have done a little more troubleshooting before posting.  Here is a new screen shot  I recently did a removal and reinstall of drivers to try to fix a hash issue that came up with this card.


That looks better but still seems a bit low performance wise. Hopefully at the very least the drops into the 40fps range are gone.


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

wolf said:


> DDU your drivers away and start fresh, then I'd highly recommend looking up undervolting a 3080, it will bring the card back off it's own power limits and keep consistent clock speeds and performance, all while generating less heat and noise, and you'll get effectively the same performance as stock.


I have done that with the drivers.  As to undervolting, wouldn't that cause more performance issues in game?



oxrufiioxo said:


> That looks better but still seems a bit low performance wise. Hopefully at the very least the drops into the 40fps range are gone.


Any idea why its so low?  I have seen other people with this card that are getting in the 130 range with same settings.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Japla said:


> Any idea why its so low?  I have seen other people with this card that are getting in the 130 range with same settings.



Could be a Cpu bottleneck I guess.... Download 3dmarks and run Timespy and post your results. The graphics score is what's important to compare to reviews should be in the 17000-18000 range. 









						3DMark Download v2.25.8043 + Time Spy
					

Download 3DMark for Windows - 3DMark is a benchmark designed to measure the performance of computer hardware. This version includes three different tests, each designed for a specific type of hardware ranging fr...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## wolf (Aug 13, 2021)

Japla said:


> As to undervolting, wouldn't that cause more performance issues in game?


I've found it to eliminate any issues.

Basically in stock form, a 3080 has a power limit of 320w, and it will try and clock as high as it possibly can while always pulling 320w provided the game is demanding enough to warrant everything a 3080 has. But as load changes from scene to scene, game to game, heavy battles and effects etc changing the GPU requirements millisecond to millisecond, this results in GPU clock speed fluctuations. Sometimes the load is on average lower so the fluctuations will be less, maybe only 15-30mhz, but sometimes this can be really quite dramatic, dropping all the way between base and boost clocks, so something like 1710mhz to 1950mhz swings and anywhere between can be possible, perhaps even lower too making it even more dramatic.

By undervolting to say, 850mv @ 1860mhz for example, you're almost guaranteeing that the card will no longer need to pull 320w, most games will be 250-280w or thereabouts, meaning that the card will never try and clock itself down for reasons of hitting the board power limit, locking you at the clock speed you've chosen and giving extremely consistent performance, relative to the stock situation at least.


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

Here are the time spy results.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Looks about right tiny bit low but ballpark. Make sure in warzone rt is off it kills performance.

I'd also try some other gpu demanding games and see if you notice slightly reduced performance.....


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

I do have RT off in warzone.  In cyberpunk i was able to play with everything maxed with dlss off and was getting 40 fps. Not amazing but without dlss i felt that was pretty good.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 13, 2021)

Japla said:


> I do have RT off in warzone.  In cyberpunk i was able to play with everything maxed with dlss off and was getting 40 fps. Not amazing but without dlss i felt that was pretty good.



I would look into what @wolf was telling you about undervolting you can actually get the same performance or very similar with a lot less power with these cards. If everything is running smoothly now that you removed the 1070 I wouldn't worry about it. Your Timespy score is within margin of error of what it should be so that tells me that when not CPU limited your gpu can get it's full performance.


----------



## Japla (Aug 13, 2021)

I plan on it, just wasnt going to get into it tonight.  I appreciate everyone's time and feedback.


----------

